# Dados históricos das variáveis meteorológicas para Aveiro



## susana.moco (10 Mai 2018 às 11:57)

Olá:

Será que alguém sabe onde posso arranjar os dados diários de temperatura, vel e direção vento, humidade nos valores horários para a estação meteorológica de Aveiro desde 2000?
Obrigada


----------



## rozzo (10 Mai 2018 às 13:11)

susana.moco disse:


> Olá:
> 
> Será que alguém sabe onde posso arranjar os dados diários de temperatura, vel e direção vento, humidade nos valores horários para a estação meteorológica de Aveiro desde 2000?
> Obrigada



Dados de acesso livre não será muito fácil...
Na página do IPMA apenas encontrará disponíveis as Normais Climatológicas e os recordes. Dados diários só entrando em contacto com eles e pagando os dados...

Na página OGIMET há bastantes dados, embora não num formato muito fácil para tratar séries longas (talvez com ajuda de alguém que perceba de programação web).
Mas para Aveiro mesmo penso que não terá. Em todo o caso, o mais perto serão os dados para a Base Aérea de Ovar/Maceda, que estão disponíveis nessa página, e aparentemente encontra lá dados desde antes de 2000.

Exemplos do resumo das estações do país, ou dos dados específicos de Ovar/Maceda, por dias individuais, ou por sequências de dias.
É "brincar" um bocadinho com as opções. Se reparar basta mudar no link os valores das datas, nº dias, nº da estação, etc..

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynr...2000&mes=05&day=10&hora=06&ndays=1&Enviar=Ver

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08544&decoded=yes&ndays=2&ano=2000&mes=05&day=10&hora=06

http://www.ogimet.com/cgi-bin/gsynres?ind=08544&decoded=yes&ndays=30&ano=2000&mes=05&day=10&hora=06


----------



## Gerofil (10 Mai 2018 às 15:47)

Para obter dados meteorológicos das estações instaladas no Campus Universitário contactar os endereços que se encontram no seguinte link (não sei se ainda estão actualizados):

http://torre.fis.ua.pt/login.asp


----------



## susana.moco (24 Mai 2018 às 18:51)

Ok, obrigada!


----------

